
I Am Switching to JavaScript - mrtbld
https://blogtitle.github.io/i-am-switching-to-js/
======
_bxg1
This is satire but it's pretty lame and unconvincing satire, so much so that I
didn't realize it until about 1/3 of the way in. The funniest thing here is a
Go developer complaining about _JavaScript 's_ unpredictable behavior.

I'm not going to take the bait and start a flame-war. I will just say that odd
quirks don't make either of them a bad language because they each have many
other benefits. And that the author shouldn't quit his day job to become a
comedian.

~~~
marcosdumay
> unconvincing satire, so much so that I didn't realize it until about 1/3 of
> the way in

Hum... I have some news for you.

~~~
_bxg1
"Unconvincing" of the underlying point it was trying to make.

~~~
marcosdumay
Oh, ok. This makes sense.

The underlying point was to make fun of Javascript. That's an usual activity
developers do when bored, so I'm not sure the author was trying to convince
anybody. But I do agree, if he was trying to convince anybody, he failed.

------
cs702
This had me laughing the whole way through.

One of the most sarcastic put-downs of a language I've ever seen.

It won't change anyone's mind; that's not its purpose.

It's meant to be funny. Don't take it too seriously. Read it for fun.

\--

EDIT: We all know there are _lots_ of reasons to use JS for a ton of use cases
-- indeed, JS is currently the most widely used language on Stack Overflow:
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology-_-...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology-
_-programming-scripting-and-markup-languages) \-- but that doesn't mean we
can't recognize and laugh at the idiosyncrasies of the language :-)

~~~
ergothus
But it is a very overdone idea. Everyone lives to mock the js devs. Idiots
that dont know what they're doing. Morons working in the (checks notes) most
widespread platform since C.

When I first started coding 20-some years ago, I ended up as a Perl dev. (Cue
mockery). I noticed that the perl community loved to mock the PHP (and to a
lesser extent Python ) devs. But the LEADERS in the Perl community did NOT
mock them. They compared notes, shared experiences, and mutually improved.

So when the programming community decides it is cool to put one group down, to
relentless mock and deride them, but hey, it's just a joke, lighten up....

I'm not impressed. I enjoy a good joke, but not all jokes are good jokes.

~~~
happytoexplain
Where does he make fun of JS devs? Call them idiots? Morons? You're
overreacting in a big way. Almost everything he points out is a totally
legitimate criticism of the language, not the people who use it, and he does
so in a good-natured way. Everybody knows we don't just pick the language we
think is "best". Far from it. And on a side note, appealing to how widespread
it is seems obviously faulty - I think you probably know how little
relationship there often is between usage and quality due to the nature of the
software ecosystem.

~~~
ergothus
I'm well aware that popularity does not equate to quality, but at the same
time surviving every effort to replace it denotes SOMETHING, that critics
routinely fail to address.

My comment was not to the article directly, but rather to the above poster who
seemed so joyous at a "takedown". That's the attitude that is so tiresome.
Good-natured pointing out of idiosyncrasies like the "wat" video ARE funny,
but people that use them to look down on others aren't. Perhaps I'm
oversensitive, but that could be to having my profession belittle me for the
past several years...

------
edflsafoiewq

       3.14 % 5
       // 3.14  
       13.14 % 5  
       // 3.1400000000000006
    

There's nothing strange about this, it is, as you would expect, exactly 13.14
- 10.

------
samcheng
If you enjoyed this, you'll also enjoy this "Wat" video:

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

------
dahart
Ah, it got me, I have to admit it. I thought the author was just mildly
confused about JavaScript after skimming most of the article, and then I
looked again at the date. I’m the April fool. I don’t mind using doubles for
integer arithmetic though, they have 53 bits of mantissa, so you have a larger
range of exact integer arithmetic than with an Int32Array...

------
yoav
I don’t think they’re switching to JavaScript

------
LandR
This is an Aprtil fools right?

>> This is something I have been waiting for: exact arithmetics. It is
incredible to think about a language having such a feature.

Haha!

------
speg
Haha. Took me longer than it should have ;)

------
JeanMarcS
Started to read. Asked myself « but...why ? » Gone back to the top to check
the date Oh... right !

------
hazelnut
Great article!

What date is it again?

------
droobles
lol

